# Help!!!!



## Fox34 (May 15, 2006)

Ok iam runnin on Linux SuSe 9.1. Everything is wicked glitchy like my driver isnt installed. So i ran YOU installed the nvidia patch, nothing. so i run the cmd line "modprobe nvida" like it said and its like blah blah cant find it. WTF i wanna run linux smoothly!


----------



## djbbenn (May 15, 2006)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/announcement.php?f=14


----------

